# Radeon Driver failing to load



## idude (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello, I’m trying to install the correct video drivers for my laptop, according to the specifications of this old notebook I should have a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 Graphics. Following the xorg section of the handbook I installed _graphics/drm-kmod_ drivers. I tried to move the /_etc/X11/xorg.conf and /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf but these files were not there, so I went to the next step and created a file in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ named driver-radeon.conf wit following code:_


```
Section "Device"
             Identifier "Card0"
            Driver   "radeon"
EndSection
```

_Then I added the following line to the /boot/loader.conf file_


```
kern.vty=vt
```

_Restarted and x failed to load.  My Xorg.0.log says could not find the module radeon! Was the drm-kmod the correct drivers to install?

Here’s my Xorg.0.log file:_

```
[   263.356]
X.Org X Server 1.20.9
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   263.356] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p12 amd64
[   263.356] Current Operating System: FreeBSD mybsd 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC amd64
[   263.357] Build Date: 12 January 2021  01:14:19PM
[   263.357] 
[   263.357] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   263.357]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   263.357] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   263.357] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 16 11:35:10 2021
[   263.441] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   263.441] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   263.466] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   263.466] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   263.466] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   263.466] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   263.467] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[   263.467] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   263.467] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   263.467] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   263.467] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   263.467] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   263.477] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   263.540] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   263.540] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   263.540] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   263.540] (II) Loader magic: 0x42f020
[   263.540] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   263.540]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   263.540]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   263.540]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   263.540]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   263.553] (--) PCI:*(1@0:5:0) 1002:9712:103c:1444 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/65536, 0xf0200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   263.563] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   263.577] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   263.772] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   263.772]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.0.0
[   263.772]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   263.772] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[   263.777] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module radeon
[   263.777] (EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)
[   263.777] (EE) No drivers available.
[   263.777] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   263.777] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[   263.777] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   263.777] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   263.777] (EE)
[   263.777] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------



## shkhln (Jan 16, 2021)

idude said:


> _My Xorg.0.log says could not find the module radeon!_


Perhaps it's for the best.


----------



## pbp_jackd (Jan 16, 2021)

usually it should be enough to:
1. install drm-kmod ( like you did)
2. add *kld_list="amdgpu*" to /*etc/rc.conf *( alternative for older cards put: *kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko" *instead)
3. reboot
4. check if drm has successfully been loaded (e.g. dmesg output should contain some lines of drm related infos)

PS: There is no xorg.conf by default and that is OK. Xorg will often be abled to figure out things on its own. I suggest you remove the files you have added and test again.

Your firt goal should be to figure out if drm module will work for your card or not. 
Once that is clear, you can come back to configure Xorg.


----------



## idude (Jan 16, 2021)

I did what you wrote and it looks like it enabled it.


```
idude@mybsd ~ $ dmesg | grep drm
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
idude@mybsd ~ $
```

and kldstat

```
idude@mybsd ~ $ kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   39 0xffffffff80200000  227ad00 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82721000   250464 amdgpu.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff82972000    76570 drm.ko
 4    5 0xffffffff829e9000    12d30 linuxkpi.ko
 5    4 0xffffffff829fc000    12f30 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff82a0f000      6d0 debugfs.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82a10000     f181 ttm.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82a20000     2698 intpm.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff82a23000      b40 smbus.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82a24000     1860 uhid.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82a26000     2908 ums.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82a29000      acf mac_ntpd.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82a2a000     87d0 tmpfs.ko
```

Should I put that file back in xorg.conf.d directory?  I don't think it's using the driver yet though!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 16, 2021)

idude said:


> Hello, I’m trying to install the correct video drivers for my laptop, according to the specifications of this old notebook I should have a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 Graphics. Following the xorg section of the handbook I installed _graphics/drm-kmod_ drivers. I tried to move the /_etc/X11/xorg.conf and /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf but these files were not there, so I went to the next step and created a file in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ named driver-radeon.conf wit following code:_
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hello,

there is no radeon xorg driver only amdgpu for the new cards. Try to stick with modesetting.

`Driver   "radeon"` -->  `Driver   "modesetting"` or leave the config folder (xorg.conf.d) empty. BTW the correct path for custom xorg config files is `/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d`

Also if that is not working i would recommend to try `kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"` in `/etc/rc.conf`


----------



## pbp_jackd (Jan 17, 2021)

FYI. There is https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/AMD-GPU-Matrix . 
Your card is no explicitly listed but judging from the generation of your card "radeonkms.ko" is more likely to be the one you need.


----------



## idude (Jan 17, 2021)

Loading the radeonkms.ko doesn't work, it panics and freezes the compter, had to boot into single user mode to remove that line.  I had it working before with different driver that gave me a warning that this driver was going to be deprecated on the coming release of freebsd 13 and that I should use drm-kmod instead but I can't get it to work with this one.  I can't remember the name of that package though!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 17, 2021)

It was graphics/drm-legacy-kmod or `kld_list="/boot/kernel/radeonkms.ko"` ?


----------



## idude (Jan 17, 2021)

```
pkg: No packages available to install matching `drm-legacy-kmod' have been found in the repositories
```

I couldn't be that one because I'm not using ports!


----------



## idude (Jan 17, 2021)

I found it, it was  xf86-video-ati.

It's working again with this line added to rc.conf.
kld_list="radeonkms"

This is the output of dmesg | grep drm:

```
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: This code is deprecated.  Install the graphics/drm-kmod pkg
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): drm2 drivers
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: This code is deprecated.  Install the graphics/drm-kmod pkg
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): drm2 drivers
drmn0: <ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200> on vgapci0
info: [drm] RADEON_IS_PCI
info: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS880 0x1002:0x9712 0x103C:0x1444).
info: [drm] register mmio base: 0xF0300000
info: [drm] register mmio size: 65536
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: ===> Try ATRM...
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: IGP card detected, skipping this method...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: ===> Try VFCT...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Get "VFCT" ACPI table
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Failed to get "VFCT" table: AE_NOT_FOUND
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: ===> Try IGP's VRAM...
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: VRAM base address: 0xe0000000
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Map address: 0xfffff800e0000000 (262144 bytes)
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Incorrect BIOS signature: 0xFFFF
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: ===> Try PCI Expansion ROM...
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: Map address: 0xfffff800000c0000 (131072 bytes)
info: [drm] ATOM BIOS: HP_JoYaHeWi
drmn0: info: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000CFFFFFFF (256M used)
drmn0: info: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF
info: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M
info: [drm] RAM width 32bits DDR
info: [drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready
info: [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
info: [drm] radeon: irq initialized.
info: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072
info: [drm] Loading RS780 Microcode
info: [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000C0040000).
drmn0: info: WB enabled
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c00 and cpu addr 0x0xfffff800526aec00
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c0c and cpu addr 0x0xfffff800526aec0c
info: [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] radeon_device_init: Taking over the fictitious range 0xe0000000-0xf0000000
radeon_iicbb0 on drmn0
radeon_iicbb1 on drmn0
radeon_iicbb2 on drmn0
radeon_iicbb3 on drmn0
radeon_iicbb4 on drmn0
info: [drm] Radeon Display Connectors
info: [drm] Connector 0:
info: [drm]   VGA-1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
info: [drm] Connector 1:
info: [drm]   LVDS-1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA
info: [drm] Connector 2:
info: [drm]   HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   HPD1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e20 0x7e20 0x7e24 0x7e24 0x7e28 0x7e28 0x7e2c 0x7e2c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY
info: [drm] radeon: power management initialized
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector LVDS-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.LVDS-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0142000
info: [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
info: [drm] size 4325376
info: [drm] fb depth is 24
info: [drm]    pitch is 5632
fbd0 on drmn0
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: This code is deprecated.  Install the graphics/drm-kmod pkg
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): drm2 drivers
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: This code is deprecated.  Install the graphics/drm-kmod pkg
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): drm2 drivers
drmn0: <ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200> on vgapci0
info: [drm] RADEON_IS_PCI
info: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS880 0x1002:0x9712 0x103C:0x1444).
info: [drm] register mmio base: 0xF0300000
info: [drm] register mmio size: 65536
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: ===> Try ATRM...
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: IGP card detected, skipping this method...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: ===> Try VFCT...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Get "VFCT" ACPI table
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Failed to get "VFCT" table: AE_NOT_FOUND
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: ===> Try IGP's VRAM...
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: VRAM base address: 0xe0000000
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Map address: 0xfffff800e0000000 (262144 bytes)
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Incorrect BIOS signature: 0x0000
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: ===> Try PCI Expansion ROM...
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: Map address: 0xfffff800000c0000 (131072 bytes)
info: [drm] ATOM BIOS: HP_JoYaHeWi
drmn0: info: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000CFFFFFFF (256M used)
drmn0: info: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF
info: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M
info: [drm] RAM width 32bits DDR
info: [drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready
info: [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
info: [drm] radeon: irq initialized.
info: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072
info: [drm] Loading RS780 Microcode
info: [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000C0040000).
drmn0: info: WB enabled
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c00 and cpu addr 0x0xfffff80004cbcc00
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c0c and cpu addr 0x0xfffff80004cbcc0c
info: [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] radeon_device_init: Taking over the fictitious range 0xe0000000-0xf0000000
radeon_iicbb0 on drmn0
radeon_iicbb1 on drmn0
radeon_iicbb2 on drmn0
radeon_iicbb3 on drmn0
radeon_iicbb4 on drmn0
info: [drm] Radeon Display Connectors
info: [drm] Connector 0:
info: [drm]   VGA-1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
info: [drm] Connector 1:
info: [drm]   LVDS-1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA
info: [drm] Connector 2:
info: [drm]   HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   HPD1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e20 0x7e20 0x7e24 0x7e24 0x7e28 0x7e28 0x7e2c 0x7e2c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY
info: [drm] radeon: power management initialized
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector LVDS-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.LVDS-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0142000
info: [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
info: [drm] size 4325376
info: [drm] fb depth is 24
info: [drm]    pitch is 5632
fbd0 on drmn0
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
```


----------



## Raffeale (Jan 21, 2021)

you need install xf86-video-amdgpu package with pkg or from port
and put  these into your xorg.conf device section 

```
driver   amdgpu
```

if you card is old  you should use xf86-video-ati driver


----------

